# the movie star game



## hong kong fooey (May 16, 2007)

okay heres the game try to think of a movie star going with last names A through Z

for example if I put Tim Allen the next poster would have to think of a movie star who's last names starts with a b and so on. once we get to Z we start over. so I will Start

TIM ALLEN


----------



## bydand (May 16, 2007)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## MA-Caver (May 16, 2007)

George Clooney


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 16, 2007)

Matt Dylan


----------



## bydand (May 16, 2007)

Nicole Eggert


----------



## HKphooey (May 16, 2007)

Jodi Foster


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 16, 2007)

Jane Fonda... oops


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 17, 2007)

hugh grant


----------



## stickarts (May 17, 2007)

Richard Gere


----------



## morph4me (May 17, 2007)

Gene Hackman


----------



## Sukerkin (May 17, 2007)

Not sure if she'd count as altho' she's an actress I don't know if she'd be classified as a 'movie star':

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## mrhnau (May 17, 2007)

angelie jolie


----------



## bydand (May 17, 2007)

Grace Kelly


----------



## morph4me (May 17, 2007)

Bruce Lee


----------



## bydand (May 17, 2007)

Ralph Macc:barf:

So sorry, couldn't even type his name. 

How about:  Sophie Marceau


----------



## Shaderon (May 17, 2007)

Paul Newman


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 17, 2007)

I'm ashamed to say that the only "O" I can think of right now are the Olsen twins.


----------



## bydand (May 17, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> I'm ashamed to say that the only "O" I can think of right now are the Olsen twins.



Oh sure!  Come on Fnor, you are among friends here, you can come clean.  We'll laugh of course, but hey...

:uhyeah:


----------



## mrhnau (May 17, 2007)

Sean Penn


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2007)

Brad Pitt!!

*yay! I got to post it! I got to post it!*


----------



## mrhnau (May 17, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Brad Pitt!!
> 
> *yay! I got to post it! I got to post it!*


You were late! ha!


----------



## Carol (May 17, 2007)

Aww, does it have to be their real name?  We're a Q so I'd like to pick Q from the James Bond movies.  Or Q from Star Trek.

Ahh well

Dennis Quaid.


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> You were late! ha!


AW, MAN!!!! That is SO NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 17, 2007)

Robert Redford


----------



## mrhnau (May 17, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> AW, MAN!!!! That is SO NOT FAIR!!!


not to worry, there are more P's later. you can share your undying love then


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2007)

Donald Sutherland


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2007)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## bydand (May 17, 2007)

Skeet Ulrich


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 17, 2007)

Jon Voight


----------



## mrhnau (May 17, 2007)

Mark Wuhlberg


----------



## mrhnau (May 17, 2007)

Xzibit (yes, I had to look one up LOL)


----------



## Ping898 (May 17, 2007)

Jeff Yagher  
He's not well known, but he's been a guest star on a half dozen different shows I like, so I seem him all the time....especially lately cause I've been on an 80's kick...


----------



## mrhnau (May 17, 2007)

What's going to kill this thread is a lack of names with difficult letters, such as Q, X, Z...


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 17, 2007)

Zang Zi-Yi


----------



## redfang (May 17, 2007)

Christina Applegate


----------



## bluemtn (May 17, 2007)

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## morph4me (May 17, 2007)

Tom Cruise


----------



## bluemtn (May 17, 2007)

Kirk Douglass


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 17, 2007)

Linda Evans (I could be way off on the first name)


----------



## Gotkenpo (May 17, 2007)

Linda Florentino


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 17, 2007)

Al Gore


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 17, 2007)

Linda Hamilton


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 17, 2007)

Kathy Ireland.


----------



## Ping898 (May 17, 2007)

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 17, 2007)

Kiera (sp?) Knightly


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 17, 2007)

Dorothy Lamour


----------



## morph4me (May 17, 2007)

Groucho Marx


----------



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2007)

Michael Nesmith (extra points if you know who HE is ...  )


----------



## bydand (May 17, 2007)

Hey, I used to love "The Monkeys"  ran off the bus to watch it after school.

Oh yeah, back to the game.  

Miranda Otto


----------



## LuzRD (May 17, 2007)

Jeremy Pivens


----------



## Ping898 (May 17, 2007)

This is probably cheating a little bit but...
Randy Quaid


----------



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2007)

whoops (need to watch more Sesame Street)... 

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## Ping898 (May 17, 2007)

Patrick Stewart...Man Caver messed me up


----------



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> Patrick Stewart...Man Caver messed me up


uh-uh nope! Remember... it's LISA'S fault!


----------



## Ping898 (May 17, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> uh-uh nope! Remember... it's LISA'S fault!


You forgot your ABC's cause of Lisa??????.....damn...she has more power than I realized!  Guess we can speed up the LLR plans for world domination.......ooops...I think that was supposed to be a secret....


----------



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> You forgot your ABC's cause of Lisa??????.....damn...she has more power than I realized!



Well geez... lookit how many STARS she has!!! 

by the way... John Travolta!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 17, 2007)

Gabrielle Union


----------



## Ping898 (May 17, 2007)

Dick Van Dyke


----------



## LuzRD (May 17, 2007)

denzel washington


----------



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2007)

Paul Walker


----------



## Ping898 (May 17, 2007)

Ok, someone forgot the *U*


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 17, 2007)

That was covered with Gabrielle Union


----------



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> Gabrielle Union



No they didn't PING!


----------



## Ping898 (May 17, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> No they didn't PING!


 
Nevermind I am tired and apparently lisa made me forget the alphabet too....I think this was punishment for mentioning the LLR plans....


----------



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> Nevermind I am tired and apparently lisa made me forget the alphabet too....



 what did I tell ya? sigh!


----------



## redfang (May 18, 2007)

emmanuel xuereb


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 18, 2007)

oops!


----------

